# Savannah station parking (safe?)



## J.M. (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm taking the Silver Meteor from Savannah to D.C. in about 6 weeks (then on to Essex Jct VT from there) and planning to leave my car parked at the Savannah station (for about a week).

Any reason to think this will be of concern for my car's safety? Its just an average Japanese sedan. Thanks!


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 9, 2018)

J.M. said:


> I'm taking the Silver Meteor from Savannah to D.C. in about 6 weeks (then on to Essex Jct VT from there) and planning to leave my car parked at the Savannah station (for about a week).
> 
> Any reason to think this will be of concern for my car's safety? Its just an average Japanese sedan. Thanks!


Should be fine. It's in a good part of town so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> J.M. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm taking the Silver Meteor from Savannah to D.C. in about 6 weeks (then on to Essex Jct VT from there) and planning to leave my car parked at the Savannah station (for about a week).
> ...


When were you there last? Maybe things have changed, but when I was considering going to Savannah a few years ago, I was told (second and third hand information and no information about parking) that the area surrounding the SAV station was not the greatest. Did you leave a car in the parking lot when you were there last?

I can speak for the Orlando station, which is normally in a fairly safe neighborhood near a major hospital. However, one Sunday night/early Monday morning within the last year or so, 7 cars in the lot were vandalized. Drivers' and passengers' windows were broken and there was glass all over the parking lot. I have since left my car there overnight for one night, but I parked in a location closer to the station than where the vandalized cars were parked.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 9, 2018)

pennyk said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > J.M. said:
> ...


As I was told (and from how it looked when my #98 was stopped), it was a totally fine area. I could have misunderstood or gotten bad info, but that's what I recall.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 10, 2018)

Any place is safe until it isn't. Unless the lot is fenced in and guarded 24/7, anything can happen anywhere.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 10, 2018)

For what my information is worth, I visited the SAV station once to watch an Amtrak arrival/departure. Large parking lot with a nice station and many cars were very obviously parked while their owners were Amtraking. If it were me, I'd leave my car there without any worry.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Apr 12, 2018)

I've left my car there for a day trip to Fayetteville and back several times. It's not a bad part of town...but it really isn't part of town. It's in the sticks. Totally industrial area. CJ


----------



## J.M. (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!

I'll most likely park my car there, as close to the station as possible, hopefully near other vehicles.

As a fallback, does anyone who's familiar with the area know of any paid parking decks that are close by?


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 12, 2018)

J.M. said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I'll most likely park my car there, as close to the station as possible, hopefully near other vehicles.
> 
> As a fallback, does anyone who's familiar with the area know of any paid parking decks that are close by?


No. As a previous poster stated, the station is in an industrial area and quite removed from any activity that would warrant the construction of a parking garage/decks. (When I first visited it, it was not the easiest place to find.)


----------



## J.M. (Apr 14, 2018)

Dakota 400 said:


> J.M. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies!
> ...


Much appreciated. I'll probably get there early enough that if the parking doesn't satisfy me I can go find a paid deck somewhere and take an Uber to the station.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 14, 2018)

J.M. said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> > J.M. said:
> ...


Not a bad idea of yours. One wants to enjoy one's trip and not have another concern about other issues if such can be avoided.

As a back-up plan, I'd suggest trying to determine where such a parking facility might be located before you decide that is what you would like to do after visiting the SAV station.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 14, 2018)

We drove to Savannah last November then took the train to Fort Lauderdale for a cruise. No problems. The place is safe.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 16, 2018)

MikefromCrete said:


> Any place is safe until it isn't. Unless the lot is fenced in and guarded 24/7, anything can happen anywhere.


I've left vehicles in hundreds of parking lots but never seen one that was ever guarded in any meaningful sense. Every sign and ticket always said the lot owner was responsible for nothing while the car owner/driver was responsible for every problem at their own expense and with no exceptions. Even when I was paying $50+ per night there was no liability whatsoever for the parking lot owner. So far as I can tell park and pray is the law of the land, so you might want to keep a second car that has very little value on the theft market but remains functional enough to get you to and from the nearest Amtrak station.


----------

